# FBR - FBR Limited



## springhill (18 April 2013)

DMY has executed option to transition to minerals explorer.

DMY executed the option long before the June 11 deadline, they must see something in this tenement!

*Dromana executes option to acquire highly prospective copper, gold and rare earths project in Angola*

● Dromana executes 3 month option to acquire Sable Minerals Pty Ltd, the 70% owner of the 3,670km² Longonjo Project in Angola;
● Previous exploration has outlined numerous high grade copper, gold and rare earth targets:
 Catabola copper/gold prospect: a mineralised structure of 1.6km in length and up to 30m wide with high grade copper intersections from sampling of underground adits, and trenches including:
● Adit 2 : 84m @ 0.81% Cu (including 6.4m @ 3.46% Cu and 5m @ 1.83% Cu) 
● Adit 3: 16m @ 0.75% Cu (including 4m @ 1.79% Cu) 
● Adit 2 cross cuts: 7.5m @ 3.46% Cu and 5m at 1.0 % Cu.
 Longonjo rare earth prospect: 1.75km by 3.5km outcropping high grade rare earth element prospect in a carbonatite intrusive (average grade 2.43% TREO, median grade 1.71% TREO in a range of 0.10% – 18.9% TREO).
 Bongo gold prospect: 10km long shear structure with gold in stream sampling.
● Longonjo Project is ~70km from Huambo international airport, sealed roads and a rail line running through the north of the permit linking the major port of Benguela. Infrastructure, services, facilities and labour are all well established and available within the district; and
● Dromana to commence immediate confirmatory due diligence exploration at the Longonjo Project.

*From Quarterly*

 Dromana technical and legal due diligence on the Longonjo Project in Angola is well underway;
 Dromana and Sable Minerals staff to arrive on site next week to prepare for the upcoming exploration program consisting of rock chip sampling,trenching and channel sampling (underground and at surface);
 Aurum Exploration Pty Ltd has been engaged to assist due diligence exploration work to commence in late April; and
 Exploration focus will be on re sampling the trench and aditto confirm the high grade copper results at Cassenha Hill which sits within the Cata bola prospect.


----------



## springhill (24 June 2013)

*Re: DMY - Dromana Estate*

*HIGH GRADE COPPER RESULTS AT THE LONGONJO PROJECT*

 Surface sampling returns extensive high grade copper mineralization at the Cassenha Hill copper deposit;
 Highlights of trench work include:
o 15.25m @ 2.27% Cu (including 2m at 3% Cu)
o 16m @ 1.79% Cu (including 4m @ 4.16% Cu)
o 8.3m @ 1.62% Cu (including 5m @ 2.28% Cu)
o 10m @ 1.39% Cu (including 4m @2.18% Cu)
o 6.5m @ 1.29% Cu (including 1.5m @2.45%Cu)
o 50.6m @ 0.98% Cu (including 21m @1.39% Cu)
o 12.5m @ 0.86 % Cu (including 1m @ 2.48% Cu)
 Rock chip sampling has also returned values of up to 7.15% Cu; and
 Results pending for the underground adit sampling work recently completed at Cassenha Hill workings.


----------



## System (19 May 2015)

*Re: DMY - DMY Capital*

On May 19th, 2015, Dromana Estate Limited changed its name to DMY Capital Limited.


----------



## System (5 November 2015)

On November 5th, 2015, DMY Capital Limited (DMY) changed its name and ASX code to Fastbrick Robotics Ltd (FBR).


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 October 2016)

data courtesy www.incrediblecharts.com






i have been using BRN as a surrogate, a trade-off if you like, to show the diff between the hot retail trigger pull and the investment grade liquidity

that relative exercise is still valid per the above charts


----------



## Joules MM1 (18 October 2016)

price breaking above the .165's on an impulsive and constructive bid will add weight to the narrative i've given

volume does not have to lift, I think volume may tend to flatten out inline with a larger middle leg
clearly, a fall back thru the box would have me out and likely see money flows head south in a big way, the evidence todate says otherwsie


----------



## greggles (27 July 2017)

This one has been flying under my radar but I just noticed it today. Up 11% to close at an all-time high of 20c.

No news recently but volume has really kicked up this month and the price has doubled since the end of June. Someone must need their robot bricklayers.


----------



## skc (27 July 2017)

greggles said:


> This one has been flying under my radar but I just noticed it today. Up 11% to close at an all-time high of 20c.
> 
> No news recently but volume has really kicked up this month and the price has doubled since the end of June. Someone must need their robot bricklayers.




There was news!
3 July 2017 - Signs MOU with Caterpillar Inc.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/FBR


----------



## greggles (27 July 2017)

skc said:


> There was news!
> 3 July 2017 - Signs MOU with Caterpillar Inc.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/FBR




Oooops! Sorry, missed that one. D'oh! 

The MOU is "to discuss and develop a potential framework for collaboration regarding the development, manufacturing, sales, and services of Fastbrick Robotics’ robotic bricklaying technology". It's a bit vague and I'm not sure what that will mean for the bottom line.

Market cap has soared to $142 million. I'm not ready to jump in yet but will be watching from the sidelines with interest.


----------



## sptrawler (27 July 2017)

The only problem I have with it is, I think bricks have a limited time as a house building material, the push to better thermal efficiencies poses a real problem for bricks as we know them.
Foam sandwich construction seems to be gaining pace.


----------



## skc (28 July 2017)

sptrawler said:


> The only problem I have with it is, I think bricks have a limited time as a house building material, the push to better thermal efficiencies poses a real problem for bricks as we know them.
> Foam sandwich construction seems to be gaining pace.





greggles said:


> Oooops! Sorry, missed that one. D'oh!
> 
> The MOU is "to discuss and develop a potential framework for collaboration regarding the development, manufacturing, sales, and services of Fastbrick Robotics’ robotic bricklaying technology". It's a bit vague and I'm not sure what that will mean for the bottom line.
> 
> Market cap has soared to $142 million. I'm not ready to jump in yet but will be watching from the sidelines with interest.




Yes kind of difficult to value but I am guessing the current market cap is waaaay over the top. In addition to the 664m shares listed there is a host of options (75m @ 2c) and restricted performance rights totally some 700m. Which means the true market cap is closer to $300m.

$300m for a company that has the potential to be a one trick pony? No thanks.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 July 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...armed-bricklaying-robot-is-coming-soon-2017-7

With video of it in action. looks good if you don't want a building with any frames!


----------



## craft (28 July 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...armed-bricklaying-robot-is-coming-soon-2017-7
> 
> With video of it in action. looks good if you don't want a building with any frames!




Or walls with Mortar it would seem.


----------



## skc (28 July 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> looks good if you don't want a building with any frames!






craft said:


> Or walls with Mortar it would seem.




Pfff... details 

Would you guys focus on the big picture? Did you not hear the background music?

I think this stock has a chance to be as successful as MJP over the longer term.


----------



## Value Collector (28 July 2017)

SAM (semi automated mason), uses Mortar.


----------



## tech/a (28 July 2017)

Few practical problems.

(1) Most houses have at least one side with limited access < 1 m
(2) Quoins, windows, lintels, height, lacing corners.
(3) Set up----most sites have dirt around the perimeter.
The shot looks like it needs a concrete floor.
(4) Feeding it.
(5) Brick Ties.

Would be good with very long runs if height not an issue.
These days houses are built of many products other than Brick.


----------



## craft (28 July 2017)

Value Collector said:


> SAM (semi automated mason), uses Mortar.




Is that the same company or competing company?

Seems like even if/once somebody does manage to superseed brickies it will be virtually impossible to protect the technology with patents - other machines/manufactures will just do it slightly differently.


----------



## Value Collector (28 July 2017)

craft said:


> Is that the same company or competing company?
> 
> Seems like even if/once somebody does manage to superseed brickies it will be virtually impossible to protect the technology with patents - other machines/manufactures will just do it slightly differently.



It's an American company called construction robotics.


----------



## Value Collector (28 July 2017)

tech/a said:


> Few practical problems.
> 
> (1) Most houses have at least one side with limited access < 1 m
> (2) Quoins, windows, lintels, height, lacing corners.
> ...



I have no opinion on the fast brick company, But I see the arguments against some of the new applications for robots as very short sited, the first of anything is not going to be the best, e.g. the first car was less practical than a horse, but the rate of improvement can be pretty rapid.


----------



## skc (28 July 2017)

Value Collector said:


> I have no opinion on the fast brick company, But I see the arguments against some of the new applications for robots as very short sited, the first of anything is not going to be the best, e.g. the first car was less practical than a horse, but the rate of improvement can be pretty rapid.




True. 

Just to clarify my position: It is not my intent to diss the company. I think it's great that some companies are being innovative and as you said every innovation starts off imperfectly. It's actually done pretty good considering that it has the ears of Caterpillar despite only having what appears to be an early stage prototype. What I can't believe however is the valuation... and that's not the doing of the company itself.


----------



## Value Collector (28 July 2017)

skc said:


> True.
> 
> Just to clarify my position: It is not my intent to diss the company. I think it's great that some companies are being innovative and as you said every innovation starts off imperfectly. It's actually done pretty good considering that it has the ears of Caterpillar despite only having what appears to be an early stage prototype. What I can't believe however is the valuation... and that's not the doing of the company itself.




I think it was Buffett that pointed once that there used to be something like 3000 Automobile companies in America early on, and even if some one correctly predicted the rise of the automobile, it would be near impossible to pick which 3 would end up being the success, and even then those 3 have run into trouble.

Probably why he doesn't invest in start ups. he would much rather wait to the are successful, then buy them at a discount to IV when the opportunity comes up, rather than try and pick which company will be the winner before the gates have really opened.


----------



## galumay (28 July 2017)

I was reading something along the same lines from Taleb in his Randomness book, he reminds us that the majority of new tech ideas turn out not to be any good, but of course the availability bias has us remembering the few that did, cars, iPhones, planes...


----------



## McLovin (28 July 2017)

craft said:


> Is that the same company or competing company?
> 
> Seems like even if/once somebody does manage to superseed brickies it will be virtually impossible to protect the technology with patents - other machines/manufactures will just do it slightly differently.




The value (if any) would be in the code that controls the robot. The value of the company would then be not much more than the cost of replicating that code.

And just to put things in perspective, Caterpillar invested ~$US2m in FBR. Last year Caterpillar spent $US2b on R&D.


----------



## Trembling Hand (28 July 2017)

The think with industrial robotics is they need such precie


McLovin said:


> The value (if any) would be in the code that controls the robot. The value of the company would then be not much more than the cost of replicating that code.



And that code has to be manually changed each time a new project is done. Industrial robots are great at doing the same thing, exactly the same thing to 0.3 of a mm, 10000s of times a day. How many construction jobs are exactly the same? I am involved in an industrial biz that is starting to use a very big and powerful robot. Every time the smallest thing is changed it requires new programming. Knowing how time consuming it is to change a robot for simple tasks makes it hard to see how you would easily use one in this application!


----------



## McLovin (28 July 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> The think with industrial robotics is they need such precie
> 
> And that code has to be manually changed each time a new project is done. Industrial robots are great at doing the same thing, exactly the same thing to 0.3 of a mm, 10000s of times a day. How many construction jobs are exactly the same? I am involved in an industrial biz that is starting to use a very big and powerful robot. Every time the smallest thing is changed it requires new programming. Knowing how time consuming it is to change a robot for simple tasks makes it hard to see how you would easily use one in this application!




Yeah, good point. I guess how easily a robot can be re-tasked is a key part of the programming and economics. It's great to show a robot building a four walled brick house with no mortar but if it took months to program it to do that then its application will be very limited. Where there's a will there's a way, unless the computer says no.


----------



## orr (1 August 2017)

McLovin said:


> I guess how easily a robot can be re-tasked is a key part of the programming and economics. It's great to show a robot building a four walled brick house with no mortar but if it took months to program it to do that then its application will be very limited.




Lovin; I've been perplexed by the thinking around the way that say 'Siri' or 'ok google' use voice recognition to initiate  and then preform the task requested; this is overtly the use of already written code with an adaptability to continue to better work with its personal user. 
This stuff has been created by some seriously inventive  and skilled people.
Learning coding of the various types, then getting good at it, debugging the whole imbroglio ... It's not for everyone. 
I just wonder who's out there working on the expansion of voice recognition as the mode to actually write code.
A weekend spent with an out of the box  Raspberry Pi or Arduino will have you doing some basic coding stuff with a keyboard, the library used by these platforms is open source and free.
I think it's a 'when' not 'if' we take the step to talk through what you want done by a processor (that's  if it's not already with us now but not widely known, or on the near horizon). This giving access to a vastly larger constituency to do constructive programming. Then the intellectual property of something like FBR becomes not much more than a curiosity.  
Crystal Ball stuff???? Luv to know the thoughts of people who actually do the Coding thing for a living...


----------



## orr (16 August 2017)

At what point is this stock a little top heavy... today it's at  valued at about ten years worth of Ian Narev...


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 October 2017)

50% retrace upleg (7ish - 30) = .190's


----------



## kid hustlr (27 October 2017)

Joules MM1 said:


> 50% retrace upleg (7ish - 30) = .190's




Think I'm the guy who paid 30 in this


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 October 2017)

looking for .195's


----------



## Joules MM1 (30 October 2017)

determined to shoot themselves in the foot the company attempts to mimic an oiler by
placing an extra 10% scrip to auction ..... with no viable product to market (at least as listed in the ingredients!)

adding 10% takes scrip to 744mm + new options ......


----------



## greggles (13 December 2017)

FBR significantly down from its October high of 26c. It's currently at 17.5c and looking aimless.







Worth a punt at these prices?


----------



## Joules MM1 (13 December 2017)

greggles said:


> FBR significantly down from its October high of 26c. It's currently at 17.5c and looking aimless.
> 
> View attachment 85203
> 
> ...



maybe close(r) to .110's ......21 day + 13 week money flows have remained underwater 

looking further back in that chart 12-15's is prior accum zone,  likely to be replugged by pros as retail goes dark

everything gets fixed by a real machine that lays real bricks on a real piece of land .....ya know


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2017)

@greggles if the pop gets sold into then likely we'll get below this weeks low as weak hands bail
https://research.commsec.com.au/Loa...4ODQtMEFTSDdPMzlSNjMzR1VSNE43UDZFM0w0MTQifQ==


----------



## greggles (22 December 2017)

Joules MM1 said:


> @greggles if the pop gets sold into then likely we'll get below this weeks low as weak hands bail
> https://research.commsec.com.au/Loa...4ODQtMEFTSDdPMzlSNjMzR1VSNE43UDZFM0w0MTQifQ==



@Joules MM1 I can't access your link but it will be interesting to see where FBR goes in the coming weeks. I am watching with interest.


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 December 2017)

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20171222/pdf/43qdj8wyw2jl51.pdf
released to market 9.40am muted

fbr are one of their own best cheer-leading squads which is usually a redflag for a stock when execs are making whoopy on their own company in social media
more volume transacted at the offer
good close but not at the HOD (and not including chi) saw the 10min single price transact 760k at the bid when the spread was 019's x 0195's 
total vol 10.2mm including chi

imh experience when price closes at the HOD with single price auction transacts at the offer on a news-driven day then that tends to be all ticks in the right trending boxes, however that didnt occur today and the bar was against the consolidation grain 

anyways, observations for what theyre worth ...about 2c


----------



## Joules MM1 (28 December 2017)

hype n hike all done ?

failure to make above todays low and hold, tomorrow, will prove out the idea that this was a % trade and a distribution while the auction seeks out the major low swing culling weak hands along the way


----------



## Joules MM1 (3 January 2018)

today also had an executive annoc, arguably higher importance than last weeks and the news was sold into ....close at ..195's likely to see follow-thru
 .145's look more attractive next few weeks, money flows remain negative


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 January 2018)

even with new exec staff on board the current auction activity is testing retail strength and we're likely to visit .160's this week, there's simply not enough bid to drive price up yet plenty of bids when price dips, so its not all a selling game i guess


----------



## greggles (9 April 2018)

Fastbrick Robotics kicking up today on news that the company's Hadrian X construction robot is on track to be fully assembled this quarter. The announcement reported that the most technically complex component of the build has already been constructed, tested and fitted. Once construction is complete the testing process will begin.

FBR currently up 2.5c to 17c.


----------



## kid hustlr (22 April 2018)

Are you still following this J?

TMF looking to trend higher (altho admittedly still well below zero) and it just seems the auction doesn't seem to have the 'oomph' to push the 15c area. Arguably worth dipping the toe in?


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 April 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Are you still following this J?
> 
> TMF looking to trend higher (altho admittedly still well below zero) and it just seems the auction doesn't seem to have the 'oomph' to push the 15c area. Arguably worth dipping the toe in?




yes, keenly ......altho as time moves out the concept is getting underwater from competition so each month the're losing their market(able) edge .....not seeing enough money flow to call a swing low..yet


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 April 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Are you still following this J?
> 
> TMF looking to trend higher (altho admittedly still well below zero) and it just seems the auction doesn't seem to have the 'oomph' to push the 15c area. Arguably worth dipping the toe in?




price begins to range or traps in a zone you'll find the MF will revert to zero as a default especially as volume lowers, trades are still balanced, it's one of the crucial mechanisms Colin Twiggs has pointed out it can be deceptive so you need to see a strong divergence ....MF cannot show if smart money is slowly soaking supply and the rate of price decline is no insight - but - that price is beginning to range suggests a few hands think theyre in the value zone... longtermers won't capitulate here .....i like .11's


----------



## Joules MM1 (23 April 2018)

kid hustlr said:


> Are you still following this J?
> 
> TMF looking to trend higher (altho admittedly still well below zero) and it just seems the auction doesn't seem to have the 'oomph' to push the 15c area. Arguably worth dipping the toe in?




looking like another lack-lustre day then the 10min auction saw bids have to own the close at .19's on more than dbl daily vol
...leaky boat ?


----------



## Joules MM1 (27 April 2018)

looking like another lack-lustre day then the 10min auction saw offers have to close at the close at .185's 
...leaky boat sunk ?

daily price came and sat on the oct 2016 peak, i suspect a few thought that was a decent floor but todays rotation speaks of a failure to take advantage of the news, (?)because the trend does not call for the news.....yet


----------



## greggles (28 June 2018)

FBR in a trading halt while they finalise two material agreements. It's spent the last couple of months trading between 17c and 20c and looks ready to break one way or the other. This upcoming announcement will no doubt be the catalyst for that move. Which direction it will move is anyone's guess.

I'm not holding but hope for those who are that the move is up.


----------



## System (20 September 2018)

On September 20th, 2018, Fastbrick Robotics Limited changed its name to FBR Limited.


----------



## RexxarLoh (7 November 2018)

Hi all, I am a newbie investment. Bought some FBR shares a year ago. Will its technology has any potential?


----------



## greggles (14 November 2018)

RexxarLoh said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie investment. Bought some FBR shares a year ago. Will its technology has any potential?




Well, based on today's announcement and price action you would have to say that it does have potential.
​


> *First Full Home Structure Built with Hadrian X*
> 
> *Highlights *
> 
> ...




Lots of punters jumping in today on the assumption that this home building robot may actually have a real market in construction. It's harder to argue against now that it has actually built a home.

21c is looking like resistance and given today's price action we may see more short term share price gains. It finished at its high for the day and volume was well above average. A break above 21c would be a bullish move.


----------



## barney (15 November 2018)

greggles said:


> Lots of punters jumping in today on the assumption that this *home building robot* may actually have a real market in construction.




Yeah had a read over this one yesterday when it spiked ….. Amazing technology …… Robots will rule the world one day


----------



## tech/a (15 November 2018)

Pity Bricks are becoming obsolete.

This is the future of building in my view

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Modular_building

Mind you robots will build the modules!


----------



## Miner (4 December 2018)

Interestingly published today FBR and Caterpillar announced their strategic divergence (not difference !!) and termination of the MOU. Caterpillar will also divest their holding with FBR.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181204/pdf/440ynfqhqz26p8.pdf


----------



## barney (4 December 2018)

Miner said:


> Interestingly published today FBR and Caterpillar announced their strategic divergence (not difference !!) and termination of the MOU. Caterpillar will also divest their holding with FBR.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20181204/pdf/440ynfqhqz26p8.pdf




Hard to know what to make of that announcement ….

The SP has been retracing on lowering Volume since the Spike on the 14th Nov (pretty normal) … 

Todays announcement didn't seem to create too much negativity (positive)  …. 

Plus there has been a bit of jockeying with Substantial shareholdings lately (interesting)

Things are going on behind the scenes but who knows what


----------



## Miner (5 December 2018)

barney said:


> Hard to know what to make of that announcement ….
> 
> The SP has been retracing on lowering Volume since the Spike on the 14th Nov (pretty normal) …
> 
> ...



Barney
The Caterpillar announcement happened after closure of market. Let us see how market reacts on Wednesday. DNH


----------



## galumay (5 December 2018)

Well it didn't do CAT any good!! Down 10% overnight.


----------



## Miner (5 December 2018)

galumay said:


> Well it didn't do CAT any good!! Down 10% overnight.



Yes.
Also it has affected Seven shares today + DJ slump = more than 18% slump on FBR price this morning.
What a start - when do we get better news ??
Luckily resisted entry FBR even though technically it has a great future  and sorry for the holders


----------



## luutzu (5 December 2018)

This tech won't work on domestic housing construction.

On commercial, big projects... it might have a chance but then those are either steel/glass or concrete slab walling aren't they? Very far and few jobs in between.

On big projects, the wall will need to be pretty damn long, Hadrian Wall kinda long for it to be cost-effective.

I mean, there's only so many courses of brick/blocks you can lay in a day. Maybe 10 courses, tops. The mortar need to dry and harden before you can stack more than 10 courses. So that'll take at least half a day's waiting else the whole thing will just collapse on itself.

On construction sites, at least the few that I've been on... the footing are so rough, the leveling/height so varied that you'd need a professional brick layer to set out and adjust the first course or two to level the whole thing.

Only after that's done can this kind of robots stack them up. And getting that done require brick sawing, grinder, this and that adjustments. Once that's done, brick laying by the pros become pretty fast by any average brickie.

The other issue they have is that domestically, at least in Australia... it's unnecessary to do full brick house. Most will go with timber/brick veneer.

When the timber frame's involved, in sloping ground, tight access... this might work on a couple elevation. Then there's the brick ties... 

Then there's the windows and door openings issue. A machine will be precise; the guys who cut the windows won't be. The slab and footing guys are roughing it... To keep the windows in a brick veneer tight you need the window there and play around with the mortar joints a bit to fit them tight.

With this machine, you'll most likely need customised windows or a lot of caulking round the edges. Not free to have that done.

A good brickie with a labour could do most domestic jobs in a week or two. Labour goes for $150 a day? A pro maybe $300? 

To hire this machine you'd probably need 3 labourers to fill the bricks, mix the mortar?


----------



## barney (5 December 2018)

Miner said:


> Barney
> The Caterpillar announcement happened after closure of market. Let us see how market reacts on Wednesday. DNH




Thanks Miner …. Didn't realise the ann was after hours …  The punters have spoken today as you suggested they might.

The innovation behind this idea is clever but as @luutzu has pointed out above, there may be more than just a few problems getting it to be profitable.


----------



## Miner (5 December 2018)

barney said:


> Thanks Miner …. Didn't realise the ann was after hours …  The punters have spoken today as you suggested they might.
> 
> The innovation behind this idea is clever but as @luutzu has pointed out above, there may be more than just a few problems getting it to be profitable.



Fully agreed Barney


----------



## Joules MM1 (16 January 2019)

new investor, now CAT out, FBR no longer an underdog, price on a 25-30% pre-release...leaky boat?


----------



## barney (16 January 2019)

Joules MM1 said:


> new investor, now CAT out, FBR no longer an underdog, price on a 25-30% pre-release...leaky boat?



Definitely looks like LB Syndrome as you say Joules ….. Accumulation from the lows been going on for 5 days prior to the spike … there will be some profit takers on this first move off the lows … always hard to read the first spike


----------



## RexxarLoh (23 February 2019)

Any latest news on this company?


----------



## Ann (6 May 2019)

Up 20.55% today closing at 0.088c

*FBR and Brickworks officially form joint venture to deliver automated brick laying to Australia*

_Robotic brick laying company FBR (ASX: FBR) and Brickworks (ASX: BKW) have officially started a joint venture which will see the duo provide Wall as Service operations to the Australian construction sector.


The duo has established Fastbrick Australia as a subsidiary to deliver the joint venture with each company owning a 50% stake.


Fastbrick Australia will now begin pilot program operations to test a new brick developed specifically for FBR’s Hadrian X construction robot.


“We are very pleased to have a joint venture partner in Australia with the reputation and scale of Brickworks to jointly offer Wall as a Service to the Australian market,” FBR chief executive officer Mike Pivac noted. More..._


----------



## bigdog (29 September 2019)

A building pilot program agreement between its Fastbrick Australia business and Western Australian builder Archistruct Builders & Designers.

The first stage is a demonstration stage under which Fastbrick Australia will supply Wall as a Service (WaaS) for between five and 12 house structures on FBR premises using a range of designs supplied by Archistruct.


----------



## frugal.rock (8 July 2020)

Holding since 24th June.
Not sure what has caused this recent movement... don't care.
Safe as bricks and mortar.


----------



## barney (9 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Holding since 24th June.
> Not sure what has caused this recent movement... don't care.
> Safe as bricks and mortar.





Relinquished their JV with Brickworks (amicably)
New contract signed with Archistruct Builders & Designers 
$2.8 million Rand D grant received.
Hadrian Robot increasing production up to 200 blocks per hour with future projections aiming for up to 1000 blocks per hour ... That would be worth watching!

Nice entry btw FR


----------



## frugal.rock (10 July 2020)

I guess the memo went like this, 
"buy until Friday midday, then start taking profit"


----------



## greggles (3 November 2021)

Completely forgot about FBR until this morning when I noticed a spike in the share price. They have inked a deal with GP Vivienda to supply Wall as a Service ('WaaS') for between 2,000 and 5,000 homes in Mexico using the Company’s Hadrian X construction robot. GP Vivienda is a developer of Master-Planned communities in Mexico and this deal is FBR's first North American contract.

If this goes well there might be more contracts for FBR down the road. No mention of revenue from this deal and there are the usual caveats about the deal being subject to certain milestones.

There still seems to be some life left in FBR. Will be watching to see if they can actually build a real business out of their bricklaying robot, or whether this deal is just a one off. Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 June 2022)

Conveniently forgot about FBR


greggles said:


> There still seems to be some life left in FBR. Will be watching to see if they can actually build a real business out of their bricklaying robot, or ...




FBR Limited is looking for $4 million on Wednesday to *develop its existing technology and to advance the next prototype*.

The offer was for 222.2 million shares at *1.8¢ each*, which was a 10 per cent discount to the last traded price and 19.3 per cent discount to the 10-day volume weighted average price, and a mere shadow of its earlier self. Now 2c .


----------



## greggles (15 June 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Conveniently forgot about FBR
> 
> 
> FBR Limited is looking for $4 million on Wednesday to *develop its existing technology and to advance the next prototype*.
> ...




Jeez, FBR is looking as sick as a dog. Ugly chart. Might be time to get the shotgun soon. I thought their technology was a great idea that might reduce the cost of building houses (and kill some jobs, but who really wants to be a bricklayer anyway?) and make things easier for those trying to get into the housing market.

But they just can't seem to get it together and raising capital at 1.8c is going to dilute the hell out of existing holders. I'm getting a bad feeling about FBR now, the same kind of bad feeling I got about this company.


----------



## divs4ever (15 June 2022)

greggles said:


> Jeez, FBR is looking as sick as a dog. Ugly chart. Might be time to get the shotgun soon. I thought their technology was a great idea that might reduce the cost of building houses (and kill some jobs, but who really wants to be a bricklayer anyway?) and make things easier for those trying to get into the housing market.
> 
> But they just can't seem to get it together and raising capital at 1.8c is going to dilute the hell out of existing holders. I'm getting a bad feeling about FBR now, the same kind of bad feeling I got about this company.



 i hope not , i hold BKW and SOL

 and the patriot in me would like to see an Aussie business  make a go of it  .

 however there might be more down  before the  upside


----------



## Miner (15 June 2022)

divs4ever said:


> i hope not , i hold BKW and SOL
> 
> and the patriot in me would like to see an Aussie business  make a go of it  .
> 
> however there might be more down  before the  upside



And SVW ? Who owns Boral now


----------



## divs4ever (15 June 2022)

and yes SVW  , CSR and ABC , i would  LOVE to see more brick/block buildings 

 am still thinking on a return to BLD ( hoping SVW will buy the remaining shareholders out with a scrip deal )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2022)

FBR goes with Brickworks, Australia’s largest brick producer, to raise $1,929,628.40 via 107,201,578 shares at $0.018 per share, the same price as the placement completed on 24 June 2022 representing a 14% discount to FBR’s last closing price and a 15% discount to the 30 day VWAP. 

The new shares to be issued under the placement will rank equally with existing FBR fully paid ordinary shares on issue and will result in Brickworks holding a 4.93% stake.

_And up nearly 10%._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> FBR goes with Brickworks, Australia’s largest brick producer, to raise $1,929,628.40 via 107,201,578 shares at $0.018 per share, the same price as the placement completed on 24 June 2022 representing a 14% discount to FBR’s last closing price.



Nearly doubled their money .... FBR now $0.032


----------



## frugal.rock (2 September 2022)

Definitely not a pump and dump from SOL... r sols


----------

